# Book - Get Selected For Special Forces



## x SF med (Aug 15, 2007)

MAJ Martin and MSG Dalton are both experienced SF soldiers, this is THE book to get ready to go to SF Selection, no guarantees, but more than the basics to get you to SFAS.  Getting through the SFQC is on you, this gives you hints to get through initial selection.

The book can be purchased at PX/Clothing Sales or directly through Special Operations Warrior Foundation.

All profits go to the Special Operations Warrior Foundation (SOWF)

ISBN :0-9753552-7-9
ISBN 13 :978-0-9753552-7-5


----------

